# Golden Gathering...



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Must have been a great experience. Brodie looks great.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad to see Brodie looking so good, that's a lovely sandy beach!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, what a wonderful gathering.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

What a wonderful experience! I'm in awe that Brodie is almost 15 years old. He's very handsome.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

15 is amazing. He is so beautiful! So glad y'all got to go.


----------



## weedrea (Mar 29, 2009)

Fun on the beach!


----------

